# Winter Excercise of RV



## frederick (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi
I hope to drive my Class A once a month , down the
road  for a few miles, to excercise eveything.  Hate to 
let it sit for 5 months during the winter.
Not sure how the cold effects a RV.  The average winter
temp around here is 30 degrees.   I would only drive on 
a dry day. 
Anything I should look out for?  I know this is may be 
quite basic but I'm new at this.

Fred from Pasco, WA.


----------



## bandalop (Oct 24, 2010)

RE: Winter Excercise of RV

My class A sits in a garage for maybe 4 months during the winter.  The things I do are do an oil/filter change on the engine before I store it, exercise the generator every month and keep tabs on the batteries.  I keep the batteries on a low trickle charge and maintain the water level in the batteries.  Been doing this for 7 years now with no ill effect on the engine.  One other thing I do is raise the motorhome with the leveling jacks, place heavy duty jack stands under the frame and then retract the leveling jacks.  It gives me peace of mind that the suspension is not under load during the storage period.
I've noticed that every time I start the engine and don't run it very long, say pull it out to wash it, moisture seeps from the exhaust system.  If you drive your rig, put enough miles on it to heat up the exhaust to boil off the moisture.


----------



## Triple E (Oct 24, 2010)

Re: Winter Excercise of RV

No problem Fred.  A drive once in awhile is better than just sitting.  Watch out for those Hanford police.  If they are not shooting them shelf in the foot they are writing tickets.


----------



## C Nash (Oct 24, 2010)

Re: Winter Excercise of RV

You need to drive it at least 15 miles IMO.  Takes this far to get the trans to operating temp. Less than this will not get it hot enough to get all the condensation out of exhaust and engine.  Less driven miles and it would be better to not crank it  JMO.


----------



## Triple E (Nov 23, 2010)

Re: Winter Exercise of RV

Well we lost power last night at 6:00 pm.  Temperature without wind chill factor 13 degrees.  Have a gas fire place for the house, no problem.  But we did not have heat for the pump house.  So last night I thought, well shoot, the RV generator needs to be operated since I have not started it up for a month,,,, so lets operate it.

Ran an extension cord from the motor home to the pump house, plugged in the heater and started up the generator.  Power came back on at 5:30 this morning with the temperature in the pump house at 44 degrees and the outside temperature at 7, -8 with the wind chill.

So I guess my generator got its winter exercise and our water did not freeze up.  Suppose to get down to -18 tonight without the wind chill.


Why do people go South for the Winter????


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 23, 2010)

Re: Winter Excercise of RV

Steve sell out and move South, near 80 here in my part of GA. shorts and tee shirts weather :laugh:


----------



## Triple E (Nov 23, 2010)

Re: Winter Exercise of RV

Brrr, Hollis, it is so freaking cold.  I think Alan and Tex were drinking ice tea when they were blowing to the Northwest.   :laugh: 

I sure am glad my RV batteries are in good shape.  My neighbors water froze up and he got it working just a couple of hours ago.  Seven degrees right now.  The weather man is now calling for -20 tonight.

I have never seen it this cold before Thanks Giving.  This is January weather.   :dead:

Damn that Global Warming.


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 23, 2010)

Re: Winter Excercise of RV

well that enough to keep me out of that state. :laugh:  :laugh: . Like Rod I like it warm during the winter. AS of now I have a sinus drainage that is killing me. Got a prescription filled today. 5 pills at $8 each sure can't afford to be sick . BTW that was $100.00 for the day for meds


----------



## Triple E (Nov 23, 2010)

Re: Winter Exercise of RV

Well now Hollis, if you were up here your sinus would be froze and you would not have a drainage problem.

Nothing like having frozen burgers in you nose.     :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 23, 2010)

Re: Winter Excercise of RV

don't think so ,,, as I would not be outside :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Nov 23, 2010)

Re: Winter Excercise of RV

100 a day for meds Hollis.  See Obama is taking care of you :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 23, 2010)

Re: Winter Excercise of RV

Hell he did not PAY for it I did :evil:


----------



## Triple E (Nov 24, 2010)

Re: Winter Exercise of RV

We are having a heat wave.  The weather man said we were to drop down to -20 and we only went to -3.  The car started up with no problems, love that synthetic oil.   :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## cwishert (Nov 24, 2010)

Re: Winter Excercise of RV

Well we are expecting cooler temperatures for Thanksgiving.  It is supposed to be in the 60's "BRRR"! :laugh:  :clown:   Just kidding.  I know the weather up in the Northwest is really crazy.  All over the country.  Tornadoes, record snowfall, record heat, does make one wonder sometimes.  
We are supposed to go to the lake again this Saturday, low near freezing, high upper 60's with sunshine.  That sounds just beautiful to me. :approve:


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

Re: Winter Excercise of RV

steve ,, u are making me cold ,, but there agian it was 57 here today and i had on a sweatshirt ,, and a jacket ,, but the nights are killing me ,, lower 20's ,, i jsut got my internet back going ,, and also the fan on the heater went out last night ,, had to get that fixed today ,, i can live with out a/c ,, but no way am i going without heat    :evil:  :evil:


----------



## drew1xx (Nov 26, 2010)

RE: Winter Excercise of RV

I loved this article on Winter time and RV storage that I found on http://rvstorageinfo.com/?p=109 . I thought this totaly makes sense!

That's My two Cents!

Andrew


----------



## Triple E (Nov 26, 2010)

Re: Winter Exercise of RV

There are several good articles on that web site.


----------



## stats1 (Dec 4, 2010)

Re: Winter Excercise of RV

Can someone please answer. In canada with cold winters. Do u need to winterize if not used for a season. Or is the anti freeze good for a second winter. I thank u for ur reply


----------



## akjimny (Dec 10, 2010)

Re: Winter Excercise of RV

Hi Glen and welcome to the RVUSA Forum.  RV antifreeze (if I remember correctly) is a glucose-based antifreeze because sugar syrup won't freeze and it's potable.  If your antifreeze has been sitting in the system a whole year and hasn't been diluted with any water, I think it should still be okay as antifreeze, but I would make sure to really flush out the system come spring.  Just my opinion, and if I'm wrong, hopefully someone will correct me.   

Good luck with it.  Post back and let us know how it works out.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 10, 2010)

Re: Winter Excercise of RV

I would think it would be a thick, mucous-like slime in the pipes if the moisture in it has evaporated.


----------



## C Nash (Dec 10, 2010)

Re: Winter Excercise of RV

I would install new antifreeze.  Very cheap insurance.  JMO


----------

